# Belly Boot suche !



## BluMentoPferde_ (18. Februar 2012)

hi leute ,
ich bin auf der suche nach einem bellyboot was in der preisspanne bis 170,- liegen sollte.
ich befische sehr oft den oderhavelkanal in der region finow !

ins auge gefallen ist mir bis jetze das Ron Thompson Max Float
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit diesem belly gemacht ?
kann mir jemand noch andere bellys empfehlen ?

wäre nett wenn ich ein paar antworten bekomme , danke |wavey:


----------



## BluMentoPferde_ (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot suche !*

Kann mir denn keiner weiter helfen #c


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot suche !*

Also die von Caddis sind schon besser. Beim Deluxe Belly Boat muß man mit mehr Windanfälligkeit rechnen. 
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=float+tube&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Habe mir selbst ein Kennebec aus den USA schicken lassen. Kommt wesendlich billiger als hier. Für das Geld bekommst du schon ein TOGIAK oder Kennebec inc. Porto.

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=float+tube&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_okw=float+tube&_oexkw=&_adv=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_sabdlo=&_sabdhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=200&_fpos=Postleitzahl&LH_SubLocation=1&_sargn=-1%26saslc%3D0&_fsradio2=%26LH_LocatedIn%3D1&_salic=1&_saact=77&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50


----------



## BluMentoPferde_ (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot suche !*

und wie siehts aus mit zoll?


also ich hab bis jetz schon gute sachen vom ron thompson belly gehört !

wie lange dauert der versand aus amerika ?

danke erstmal#6


----------



## BluMentoPferde_ (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot suche !*

is das deluxe belly boat sonst einwandfrei oder gibt es noch mängel ?


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot suche !*

http://www.zolltarifnummern.de/zollgebuehren.php?lang=en


----------



## BluMentoPferde_ (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot suche !*

danke !

da ja das deluxe in ahrensfelde zu bekommen ist könnt ich mir ja das mal anschauen is nur 5 kilometer weit weg !


----------



## BluMentoPferde_ (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot suche !*

ich glaub ich kauf mir das nevada von caddis ?


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot suche !*

Hm, bei U-Booten hast du aber mehr zu paddeln, wegen der rückseitigen Wasserverdrängung. So was bekommst du auch ohne Steuer durch den Zoll. Biss 150€ inc. Porto ist steuerfrei.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Caddis-Pro-2...864?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416260afc8

Oder hier nachfragen, ob sie es dir für 150€ inc. Porto überlassen. Auf die Steuer hinweisen. Machen sie meistens. Würde sonst 151,85€ kosten.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/TOGIAK-FLOAT...077?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56485c39a5


----------



## Mo88 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot suche !*

Ich hab eins von Jenzi azugeben
100€ feritg! ??? 

LG Moritz


----------



## Bellyangler (4. März 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot suche !*



BluMentoPferde_ schrieb:


> ich glaub ich kauf mir das nevada von caddis ?


Moinsen!
Also ich fahr seit dem letzten Jahr das RON THOMPSON Max und bin damit echt zufrieden. Es hat immerhin schon 2 getrennte Luftkammern, Sitz und Rückenlehne werden aufgeblasen, deine Sitzposition ist über dem Wasser (Vorsicht bei Einstieg in Brandungsbereich), dadurch etwas wackliger, aber du kommst schnell voran. Blöd angebracht sind die seitlichen Aufbewahrungstaschen, sie haben bei etwas mehr Welle Wasserkontakt. Preis-Leisungsverhältnis gut!Natürlich gibt es immer bessere Boote, aber ich kann es empfehlen!
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## BluMentoPferde_ (10. März 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot suche !*

welches das uboot ?

@Mo88


----------



## Bellyangler (15. März 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot suche !*

Moinsen!
U-Boot hört sich gut an!!! Ne, ich angel schon aus einer Sitzposition über dem Wasser!!!#6
Scherz beiseite, es ist genau das Boot, das in deinem ersten Beitrag zu sehen ist! Dort kannst du auch die besch... Lage der Taschen begutachten! Ansonsten ein gutes Boot!
Gruß Bellyangler


----------

